# Wireless slow



## erorpevi (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello, my wireless connection _is_ slow, and the ethernet speed as well, how to solve this_?_

WiFi is near, my internet ha_s_ a speed of 10mb/s, but on wireless the speed is only 2mb/s.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2014)

What kind of wireless? 2 MBit is quite good if it's 802.11a, it would suck if it's 802.11n. So, what card and what kind of AP do you have?


----------



## erorpevi (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm a newbie on FreeBSD, how to get the kind of wireless, and other information? 

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm feeling an Mbit / MByte thing coming on.


----------



## HappyPsychoHead (Oct 14, 2014)

I am having a similar problem. I just did a fresh install and I have been downloading at about 300Bps causing many of my downloads to time out. I run a dual boot with Windows and I can get up to 3Mbps on the Windows boot. The internet is running so slowly that Lynx has trouble loading pages. If you need my rc.conf, I can try and get it, but I have not changed anything from the initial setup. My router is 802.11n, and my computer is an Asus U46 with the intel 6500 series chipset.


----------



## adrian@ (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi!

Please try FreeBSD-HEAD. I've fixed a whole lot of bugs in the Intel iwn(4) driver on FreeBSD which supports (among other things) the Intel 6500.

It's not perfect though and it's still buggy in high interference situations, but it works well enough for me to use daily.

Thanks!

-adrian


----------



## HappyPsychoHead (Oct 18, 2014)

I will give that a shot, thank you!


----------

